# Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - Nice and easy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great cigar!! Smoked this after a hard day at work and let it relax me and, wow, did it?!?! The aroma was excellent, the ash was clean an...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - Nice and easy


----------

